# IMMEDIANT HELP PLEASE!PREGNANT KITTY



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

my cat cally is nursing a stray newborn at the moment and has a white kinda thick discharge from the vagina and she is pacing and looking in closets and behind the couch and then when she goes to look the kitten cries and she comes back to feed it is she in labor?? or ok>?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm confused...do you know for sure she is pregnant? But she is nursing a stray baby?

How far along in her pregnancy is she?


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Shes...*

She is 58 days and the vet confirmed her pregnancy


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I had to do some fast research....because I myself have never had a pregnant cat!

Anyway, on several sites I read that cats do have amucus plug, like humans, and they lose it about 1-2 weeks before the birth.

They are usually pregnant around 65 days.

If she seems to be in any discomfort at all, I would take her (and the kitten she is nursing) to the vet, because there are a lot of complications that can occur during pregnancy/birth.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Well ill get her an appt.*

thanks for your replies =) i hope they help


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Sure.  I am hoping she is just passing the normal mucus plug and will be fine.  

Is she still pacing, etc?

Also, I read that if their is any kind of foul odor to the mucus you see than she needs to go to the vet.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Shes still*

She still panting and pacing and now shes laying with the little gray kitten and there is no foul smell to the mucous.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Hmmmm....I don't know.... :? 

I guess, if she were my cat, I would take her to the vet to be checked....it seems like if she is in labor, she is pretty early, but it does sound a bit like she is inlabor, what with the panting and pacing.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*i think i will*

i might have to take her she is having deep breaths like 1-2..1-2..1-2..1-2


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Yeah- definately better safe than sorry!!!!!! :? 

Let me know what happens.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Okay*

ill let ya know what happens and keep you informed


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

please keep us informed.want to know what happened.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It sounds like it could be the plug. Usually that means that the first kitten will arrive within 24 hours BUT it can take 3-4 days before she gives birth. If you think she's having babies, please take her to the vet. Kittens born after only 58 days will need some extra care, possibly veterinarian care in order to survive.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Not Yet*

The vet told me she was just releasing the mucous he said it is nothing to worry about unless its green,brown,or red and he said my kittens should come within the next 5 days callys panting has decreased and the owner of the little stray came and got him last night and cally has searched everywhere and seems like she cares so much about one that isnt even her own i know shell make a terrific mother.I'll post a photo once i find out how=)


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Click The Link To See Cally And The Stray*

http://www.picture.com/display.asp?ID=6279814


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

She's beautiful! How come she had to have her foster baby taken away?


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Well..*

The foster kitten was taken away by the girl that found him they wanted me to babysit him while she was at work and cally took him away from me and started treating him like her own shes going to be a excellent mother i know it


----------



## cahuntly (Jan 21, 2006)

Did your cat have her babies? And how were they?


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

She has had her babies all healthy and have now beeen homed there is an update on the thread called cally's delivery!! 

Pics are adorable


----------

